# How do I deal with a beaver?



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Somehow a beaver has found its way into our fenced yard and seems to be making a den in the brush pile. There is no creek, stream, or other water source aside from our salt water pool, which it seems he has no interest in. There is a creek on the on the other side of our neighbors house. I assume that's where the beaver originated. So, trap the beaver? One site I read said they are smart and there's nothing that will attract them into a live trap. Not sure how true that is. I guess we need to remove the brush pile and the beaver would leave on his own? When we see him and go outside to try and scare him off, he just runs under the shed and hides.

Any other ideas or things we should try?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Are you sure is a beaver? That behavior is unusual for them. Maybe its a groundhog.

As desirable fur bearing animals, Beavers are a protected species. Only licensed trappers are allowed to deal with them.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Now that you mention it, I guess I'm not a hundred percent sure.

As of yesterday afternoon, the brush pile is gone, so hopefully the animal will leave too. I'm not sure if it was hiding under the shed while we burned the brush pile or not. If he's gone, I need to block it off so he can't go back under. On one side of the shed, it's closer to the ground and he had dug just enough to slip under. On the other side he can fit right in. If this is an ongoing problem, I'm going to have to fence off the garden with chicken wire. Seems like he or something else has been eating the collards.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Yeah, I think it's a groundhog. He's still around unfortunately. We have a wild animal pest control company coming in tomorrow to hopefully trap and remove him.


----------

